# How The Elderly Are Treated Around the World



## SeaBreeze

It seems like America is one of the countries where the elderly people are not given the respect they deserve, and more focus is on the younger people.  Seniors are considered to be of no use, if they are no longer working and seen as 'contributing' to society.

Even older folks who are still working, are often mistreated and their jobs threatened.  The younger workers want the job, they want to move into the position and squeeze out the senior employee, even if they're very experienced and productive, with many years on that particular job. 

 Here are some countries, and the way they treat their elderly...http://theweek.com/article/index/246810/how-the-elderly-are-treated-around-the-world ld:


----------



## SeaBreeze

An example of an elderly woman being treated badly...http://ladyjane1.hubpages.com/hub/Why-Has-the-Elderly-Lost-Societys-Respect


----------



## Ina

Sea, How can we not cry? How do we change this? Where would we begin? ANYONE????


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't think we can change it Ina, because people like this have already developed their personalities, and obviously weren't taught by their parents to show respect to their elders, and treat others the way you would like to be treated.  If parents don't set a good example, and give guidelines to their children, they will act accordingly.

 All we can do as seniors, is not let it get to us personally, consider the source if someone gets smart with us and just let it go...not worth the aggravation.  The other thing we can do is to always be supportive of the elderly folks around us, who may be more frail and vulnerable to these attacks.


----------



## Ina

Sea, I do a little volunteer work with the teens in our area, as a middle school tutor, and they seem to want a connection with the older generations. Many of them don't have grandparents. Isn't there a way to promote and motivate seniors to being foster grandparents? This would help both generations, and maybe start us back on the right track.


----------



## lonelynorthwind

Ina, I don't think it always takes a sacrifice as large as being a foster parent to help to heal a broken life.

I've worked part-time in our little town as a substitute at the elementary school since my oldest granddaughter was in kindergarten 23 years ago.  We're small and relaxed in our schools so when I started teaching it was easier to just introduce myself as Grandma.  It's stuck all these years from the elementary to high school seniors.

  So often a new little one will overhear an older call me "gramma" and ask if I'm really his/her gramma.  When I see the wanting I say "not for real but I asked if I could be.   I was wondering if maybe you'd let me be yours too".

   Happened again today, twice.  It's always the ones who are behind and/or disruptive.  When they decide I can be their grandma they turn completely around.  The're quietly proud, they want to please, to help, to lead and to prove they know how to do their work when I'm the teacher or the teacher's helper. Not to mention the secret hugs and "knowing" grins I get during the day.  I might be that child's teacher for the first time this year.  It may be weeks before I see that him again but even if it's passing in the hall I still get a hug....until about 4th grade.  Then I'm lucky to get a hi-5 or a "yeah" 
That's also when they'll settle down and tell me what they won't tell anyone else because they instinctively know it will never go anywhere else.

I rambled on like this because it's so fun to work with these kids.  So many need a soft shoulder to lean on it's not funny.  I've come to learn just one kind encounter can change a life and for some reason grandma or grandpa is automatically safe territory for a lonely kid.

They even pay me to have this much fun.  If you're able check out your schools.


----------



## Justme

Just because people are older doesn't mean they should be treated differently to others. You don't deserve respect just because you are old, respect has to be earned, imo.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very cool Lonleynorthwind.  :coolthumb:  Justme, I respect others regardless of age, it's not reasonable IMO to expect strangers to 'earn' your respect, as they spend no time with you.  I never recall having a bad experience with an elderly person, so I hold no grudges and hold true to what my parents taught me about respecting your elders.


----------



## Ina

Sea, I agree with you. I was taught to respect everyone as a matter course, until someone gave me a GOOD reason not to respect them.


----------



## hellomimi

I was raised in Asian culture where we revered the elderly. There are no nursing homes in our country. It is common to see multigenerational households. Many may cringe on the idea in first world countries but I have no doubt we are a close knit family because of how we care for our elderly in their twilight years.


----------



## hollydolly

hellomimi said:


> I was raised in Asian culture where we revered the elderly. There are no nursing homes in our country. It is common to see multigenerational households. Many may cringe on the idea in first world countries but I have no doubt we are a close knit family because of how we care for our elderly in their twilight years.


This is how the vast Majority of Spanish have always treated their elders too.. multi-generational households, the older people treated with reverence , and also lot of opportunities  for seniors to meet up with their peers every day.. ...however that said, the elders in the last decade have been  bemoaning this ''new upcoming generation and their lack of thought or care for the family structure)

Here in the UK generally speaking ..people don't have the time nor inclination to look after their older family members. It's easier just to make a quick visit very occasionally  citing time or work or family commitments as a reason not be more involved,  or sometimes contact just drops off completely,  often-times it's easier  install them in some kind of nursing  home and leave someone else to care... ( not everyone who finds care homes for their families act like this obviously, but more than enough do)  . It's the saddest Indictment  of our times in this country..


----------



## jujube

Unfortunately, even in the countries where elderly parents were traditionally taken care of at home, things they are a-changing, as the song goes.

In India, young folk are moving to the cities to small apartments and have no room for the old folks, who are left behind in the villages.  There is no form of social security and few "retirement communities" except for the traditional "widows' homes", which tend to be hellholes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The extended family was quite common when I was growing up and probably still is for some.

Like so many things in life, the relationship is only as good as the people involved.

I wish that there were some more creative and economical living options for elderly people to choose from.

I would like to see more communities offering services for seniors similar to this program in the Boston area.

https://www.beaconhillvillage.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=332658&module_id=344164


----------



## MarciKS

What makes me mad is the fact that I was doing just fine in a position on the grill. And next thing I know...I'm training all these people to replace me. Nothing wrong with my work. They just didn't have any place to put these people. They wanted bodies on the job but were bringing in people not qualified to cover. I got stuck training them. Then I get bounced around from shift to shift because I'm "so good at it". This last kid I had to train is a kid in his early 20s maybe. 

He has autism and they made me train him and he just stands there. I gotta keep fussing at him all day to pay attn and do his job. The other young ones spend all day on their phone and fiddle farting around. And I'm here busting my butt for nothing. It ticks me off. Just because someone is younger doesn't mean they will be a better worker by a long shot.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Bea said:


> The extended family was quite common when I was growing up and probably still is for some.
> 
> Like so many things in life, the relationship is only as good as the people involved.
> 
> I wish that there were some more creative and economical living options for elderly people to choose from.
> 
> I would like to see more communities offering services for seniors similar to this program in the Boston area.
> 
> https://www.beaconhillvillage.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=332658&module_id=344164


I bet we'll be seeing more of this. Especially if SS runs dry.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, it's heartbreaking how some treat the elderly.  For the first time in my life I was called an ageist name the other day--"you old bag!"  she called me.  It really hurt.  Then I thought, I must really be old looking now.  

My sister has had a hard time keeping jobs because of the discrimination against older folks.  She even won a class action suit against a company some years back.  I'm glad she sued them.  They kept treating the older people at her job badly in order to make them quit so they wouldn't have to pay more for their insurance.  Many older people there lost their jobs.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, it's heartbreaking how some treat the elderly.  For the first time in my life I was called an ageist name the other day--"you old bag!"  she called me.  It really hurt.  Then I thought, I must really be old looking now.
> 
> My sister has had a hard time keeping jobs because of the discrimination against older folks.  She even won a class action suit against a company some years back.  I'm glad she sued them.  They kept treating the older people at her job badly in order to make them quit so they wouldn't have to pay more for their insurance.  Many older people there lost their jobs.


*Did you smack them with your bag? ~Grins~*


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *Did you smack them with your bag? ~Grins~*


I should have but no.


----------



## jujube

MarciKS said:


> *Did you smack them with your bag? ~Grins~*



The heck with smacking them with your bag, crack 'em with your cane or whack 'em with your walker.  These young whippersnappers need to be taught a thing or three, y'know.


----------



## Robert59

Here in Tennessee the state will find anybody over 55 a job.


----------



## MarciKS

Robert59 said:


> Here in Tennessee the state will find anybody over 55 a job.


Doing what though?


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> The heck with smacking them with your bag, crack 'em with your cane or whack 'em with your walker.  These young whippersnappers need to be taught a thing or three, y'know.


Right on @jujube !  Throw my teeth at them!


----------



## Robert59

MarciKS said:


> Doing what though?


Office work, factory work, cashier at stores, etc.


----------



## JaniceM

I've noticed something during the last few years..  maybe the last 2-3 years or so..  Initially, I described it as no longer given regard, but I think a description that's easier to understand is no longer having personhood (in some people's eyes).  

It's put me in mind of the way local businesspersons treat homeless folks downtown-  as if they don't even exist, walking past them like they're not even there.  
And when individuals _must _interact, it's like barely tolerating you like you're nothing but a nuisance.. it reminds me of the way a Greyhound bus driver treated some Native Americans boarding the bus I was on, many decades ago, in a Southwestern state.


----------

